

Proper SSL, a repository of SSL best practices - sehrope
http://blog.jackdb.com/post/54435480893/proper-ssl-a-repository-of-ssl-best-practices

======
sehrope
You can find Proper SSL here: [http://properssl.org](http://properssl.org)

